# Giant 2019 Toughroad SLR1 Mudguards.



## sparky88uk (25 May 2019)

Hello looking for a set of mudguards for my new Giant Toughroad it seems they are hard to find, this has been edited to correct wrong sizing, thanks for all help sorted, Sparky.


----------



## Cycleops (25 May 2019)

Have you tried SKS ? They do a huge range of mudguards.

According to Giant USA the Tough road SLR 1 has 700c wheels.


----------



## sparky88uk (25 May 2019)

I stand corrected, thanks.


----------

